# 5E: D&D Next- Caves of Chaos [RECRUITING]



## Charwoman Gene (May 21, 2012)

Hey. I'm looking for 1-5 players for a gridless playtest for D&D Next.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 21, 2012)

If I am not chosen to participate in renau1g's playtest, I'd certainly like to take part here.


----------



## Camelot (May 22, 2012)

Adding my interest!  I'll play any character but I'd prefer to be a cleric (I'll see which one when on Thursday).


----------



## Inspiratorium (May 22, 2012)

Looks like the other playtest is a bit full, so I'd like to express my interest in this game. I can take any class.


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2012)

Just a quick note P-cat posted some guidelines for playtest stuff:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/new-ho...t-playtest-adventure-discussion-here-enw.html


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 24, 2012)

Yeah I just saw that.  I can work with that.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 24, 2012)

Interested! I hope I get my e-mail soon


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 24, 2012)

Playtest faq specifically disallowz pbp.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Camelot (May 24, 2012)

That really stinks.

I still want to play something PBP, though.  I've got a Dragon Age game that I want to run, and I'd be willing to play 4e, PF, or SWSE if anyone's starting up a game.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2012)

Bummer. Was looking forward to it.


----------



## Inspiratorium (May 24, 2012)

Aww, shame. Understandable, though, they DO want fast feedback. And PbP is too visible.

[MENTION=82617]Camelot[/MENTION] I was considering trying my hand at PbP DMing, but I don't know if I'd do too well (don't have DDI, don't have altogether too much experience)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

Charwoman Gene said:


> Playtest faq specifically disallowz pbp.
> 
> Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2




And I spent 20 min to get through their lame registry to get an account there...


----------



## rangerjohn (May 25, 2012)

Which begs the question, will they allow it for the actual game?  If they won't allow for free material, why would they allow it for paid?   If they are going that way, I am through with wizards.  It has been over a decade, since, I was able to do face to face.


----------



## renau1g (May 25, 2012)

Well, I doubt they could actually enforce anything like that.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Well, I doubt they could actually enforce anything like that.



I also fail to see the reason for it... unless to promote their own online play service and want to avoid competition. In this case, I'm with rangerjohn.


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> I also fail to see the reason for it... unless to promote their own online play service and want to avoid competition. In this case, I'm with rangerjohn.



It's the OPTA, not a general statement about the game.  There's no online play version available to compete with.  It's the same restrictions that Piratecat posted.  You can't duplicate the material, you can't post specific mechanics, you can't create your own material, etc. etc. etc.

People are way too eager to assign sinister motive to what is just a bunch of lawyers covering their butts in the bizarre world of international copyright law.

Just like they want every member of your real life group to accept the OPTA.  But they don't want you doing it in PbP or con setting because they don't want to lose that illusion of control as to who has access.  The difference is that in your real life group, nobody knows what you do.  Here on the boards it wouldn't hurt us, it'd come back to bite Morrus instead.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 25, 2012)

But they are allowing stores to do it.  It's a crappy reason.

The reason I think and hold onto is that they are looking to test the way it plays in traditional settings.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2012)

Camelot said:


> That really stinks.
> 
> I still want to play something PBP, though.  I've got a Dragon Age game that I want to run, and I'd be willing to play 4e, PF, or SWSE if anyone's starting up a game.



I'm actually kicking around the idea of starting up a Pathfinder game. I'm trying to decide what to run, though. I have too many interesting ideas percolating.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 26, 2012)

Two things, my first statement was a IF/then statement.  Which as any programmer will tell you, means the first part must be true, for the second to be considered.

Second, let us know if you come up with something firm Mal.


----------



## Camelot (May 26, 2012)

Malvoisin said:


> I'm actually kicking around the idea of starting up a Pathfinder game. I'm trying to decide what to run, though. I have too many interesting ideas percolating.




Cool!  I've only recently gotten into Pathfinder, and I haven't actually played it for real (only over Skype with one other person), but playing will help me learn.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2012)

Charwoman Gene 

First Hi 

Second - Could you run your game where only you the DM had a set of the rules?

I think this would be a perfect way to play-test something like what they have proposed. Knowing all the other systems the game is suppose to be based off of.

From what I gathered from another thread. They just don't want you posting stat blocks, quoted text from the material, and mechanics. 

Without the rules or with them but not allowed to post except for RPing then the players need not worry.

HM


----------



## Charwoman Gene (May 26, 2012)

There is a lot of theorizing about this.  No, the OPTA does not ban pbp.  But it does include verbiage that says I agree to comply with Wizards playtest rules and tge FAQ is clear.  I am not willing to get cutesy with this, sorry.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> Second, let us know if you come up with something firm Mal.



Sure thing. I will start a new thread if/when it happens. (Pretty sure it will!)


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2012)

Charwoman Gene said:


> There is a lot of theorizing about this.  No, the OPTA does not ban pbp.  But it does include verbiage that says I agree to comply with Wizards playtest rules and tge FAQ is clear.  I am not willing to get cutesy with this, sorry.




NP - hope they give the green light soon.

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2012)

Would anyone being interested in a Caves of Chaos game using the Pathfinder Beginner Box? I always wanted to try the simplified rules and with the reduced list of options, my brain will hurt less.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2012)

Still looking for a 5e playtest game. I think r1g's is already filled, was I quick enough for this? Signed, agreed and downloaded everything 

Edit:Seems like I get a spot in r1g's game after all. Would like to play in both, but I'm willing to give my spot here to another interested player who is not so lucky.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 5, 2012)

Arise!

As Wizards has seen the light, I am opening this up again.


----------



## Charwoman Gene (Jun 5, 2012)

Second Thought... I'll wait til after I've played a bit before opening this up.


----------

